# Potassium Metabisulphite



## JLS (Apr 27, 2011)

What is the right amount of Potassium Metabisulphite to use in 1 Gal. of water to make a good sanitizer?
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

JLS said:


> What is the right amount of Potassium Metabisulphite to use in 1 Gal. of water to make a good sanitizer?
> Thanks



3 tbs per gallon


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> 3 tbs per gallon



Dan is correct!


----------



## Flem (Apr 27, 2011)

Dan and Jon are both correct! LOL


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2011)

And when using some add at the same ratio some citric acid as it makes the SO2 come out of suspension better not to mention making everything a highly acidic area where microbes would have a very hard time living in it.


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> And when using some add at the same ratio some citric acid as it makes the SO2 come out of suspension better not to mention making everything a highly acidic area where microbes would have a very hard time living in it.


 
+1 on the citric. I use 2tsp citric per gallon though ...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 28, 2011)

With the addition of citric acid - does the solution keep just as long? Or does the citric acid decrease the life of the k-meta sanitizing solution?


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine stays good until it's used up. I mix 1/2g at a time and it's good for a few weeks to 2-3 months w/o showing signs of getting weak.

The citric is added to lower pH, increasing effectiveness of SO2
(more fumes due to increased volatility)

I read about this somewhere a long time ago ... I don't remember where exactly, but there were several references that agreed.

I'll post if I run across something again.


----------



## robie (Apr 28, 2011)

BobF said:


> +1 on the citric. I use 2tsp citric per gallon though ...



I thought there could be some slight amounts of fermentables in citric acid, and that after the wine is stabilized, that is the reason one should increase acidity of the batch of wine only with tartaric acid and not with acid blend.


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

robie said:


> I thought there could be some slight amounts of fermentables in citric acid, and that after the wine is stabilized, that is the reason one should increase acidity of the batch of wine only with tartaric acid and not with acid blend.


 
I don't use sanitizing solution for regular sulfite additions. I consider the already small amount of citric negligible for sanitizing tools and bottles.

I also use tartaric for acid adjustments, but have read others that use and recommend citric for some wines.


----------



## robie (Apr 28, 2011)

BobF said:


> I don't use sanitizing solution for regular sulfite additions. I consider the already small amount of citric negligible for sanitizing tools and bottles.
> 
> I also use tartaric for acid adjustments, but have read others that use and recommend citric for some wines.



Oops! I was not thinking. You are only talking about a sanitizing solution aren't you.


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

robie said:


> Oops! I was not thinking. You are only talking about a sanitizing solution aren't you.


 
Yep!! It's OK. My brain clutch slips a little more every year 

I do use a solution for sulfite additions, but it doesn't have citric in it.


----------



## PCharles (May 26, 2011)

*Cleaning With K-Meta*

Ok, If one mixes the k-meta properly for cleaning, 3 Tbs/gal, how long must the solution be in contact with a surface to be considered ready? I had started using a contact cleaner, but found it left bubbles. Often I will clean first with contact cleaner followed by a k-meta rinse. 

Again, If using just k-meta, how long must it be in contact with a surface (carboy, mixer, ect.) to really shock the bad yeast and bugs and could be considered ready for use?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2011)

Thats one of those questions that you will probably get 10 different answers from 10 people! If your sanitizing a carboy, pour in ~20 oz and put a solid carboy cap on top and shake it up good with rolling to wet the entire surface. Let sit for a few minutes with the top in place. The volatile SO2 will fill the entire volume and sanitize the carboy in a few minutes.

As for utensils etc. Some people make use of a tall bucket and fill it with K-Meta solution either in the bottom or in an open container and just leave their tubing, spoons etc. inside with a lid on top. They are essentially ready to go when you pull them out.

Myself, I rinse my tubing and tools immediately afterwards with hot water and put away. Before using I run K-Meta through the tubing etc, drain, spray the outside with a spritzer bottle of K-Meta, and then wipe down with a clean paper towel. Spoons etc, same thing spritz, wipe down with a clean paper towel. I use pretty much immediately after wiping down.

I go through a lot of paper towels! 

Have not had a problem with this method to date (2 years).


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2011)

I also use Mikes method


----------

